# Girly 1898 Seaman's Hat



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Thought I would try and make the Seamans hat a little more feminine. Tossing up if I should add a flower to the side or would that be a little over kill. What do you think.

Used 2 strands of James Brett 4 ply baby yarn for the band and short eyelash yarn for the crown. 4.5mm needles, length from start of front band to start of decrease 4.5 inches. Otherwise followed pattern.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

A flower or a flat bow might be pretty cute....


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

That is solo cute! I like it better than the manly one, lol!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your hat! :thumbup:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I like it as is. I'm not one for froufrou.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, that is cute!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful feminine hat. You could make the flower removable so it could be worn two ways.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think it needs any extra trim; it looks lovely as is! Great idea!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

Gorgeous.. maybe a pretty pin..


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Love, love, love this idea. Very feminine.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Really cute embellished or not!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

How cute is that !!!
Love the fur crown. Someone will be happy wearing that hat.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

jinx said:


> That is a beautiful feminine hat. You could make the flower removable so it could be worn two ways.


Ditto from me


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I LOVE your version of this ever so popular hat! Embellishments could only make it better. All my girls are going to get these next cold season. We are hoping winter is done for this year...Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks so much for Sharing. That is so cute.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

adorable hat. i bet it will gets LOTS of compliments when worn.
i like it as is.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome, all the kpers are so talented we all need a pat on the back, your hat is excellent


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Can anyone with experience with chemo hats tell me if this type of hat would be suitable for them. I do make a lot of hats for homeless people. I realize chemo patients have very tender scalp and cannot weat hats with seams or any rough texture. I am mainly worried about the garter stitch border on this style hat being too rough. Would like your thoughts on this.
Cheers Helen


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

If you make it out of soft yarn it should be fine


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Helen, I love your version of the Seaman's Hat. It's so soft and feminine looking. I like it the way it is but if you decide to use a flower, I would make it so it could be removed.
Beautiful work, as always.
Edie...  :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it the way it is!! Really cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Love your hat!!!!


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

You've taken this hat to a whole new level! I love seeing the creativity of Knitters from all over the world!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Never thought of knitting a "girly" one. This is beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> If you make it out of soft yarn it should be fine


I agree, wasn't the baby yarn soft enough? Your hat looks fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I like this a lot and will keep it in mind for next winter's knitting project. Beautiful, great idea!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's really nice! I wouldn't add a thing!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really is stunning! Very inspirational! Xo


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice work! And creative!!


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

It's great. I think I'd leave it as it is.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

hi where can i get the pattern for that style
julia


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Compliments are piling up! It is so sweet, embellished or not. An infant size would be cute too. Thank you. I don't have enough time to try all the ideas!
I can see this hat through next Halloween, Christmas and onto the football season!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Really cute! I think it looks good just as it is, no flower or pin needed.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

sage river said:


> hi where can i get the pattern for that style
> julia


Hi Julia,
Below is the link to my first post on this hat, if you look closely at the photo's
You will see what yarn and needles I used for different sizes. Also there is a link to the free pattern.
Cheers Helen
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326106-1.html


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I think it is perfect "as-is".


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I love it Helen, so girly is right. I definitely have to make some now that your given up such great instructions. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just love it


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Pretty &#128516;


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it, great job


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I like it just as it is. Nice work.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love it as is!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are so clever. This is really lovely.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

This works for me.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Helen, you've done it all. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Just love it!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great as is!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Helen that looks pretty cute.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love your hat. It is certainly girly!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Love it the way is is, great job....beautiful!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I love it. Will definitely try this version.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Could you please tell me where I could find the instructionto the 1898hat been trying for a while.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it! it is perfect just the way it is


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very cute! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Ellencat said:


> Could you please tell me where I could find the instructionto the 1898hat been trying for a while.


Hi,
Here is the link to free pattern
http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
Cheers Helen


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Just darling, I love it just as it is.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

My GD will love one of those thank you for posting


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Great job. It doesn't need anything else. I have some eyelash hanging around, I wonder if it work on the top of this hat. It's a bit long so I may give it a try. You are very inspiring. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just have to tell you - you make the coolest stuff!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Really cute, this hat has allot of possibilities


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Adorable. A small flower on the headband would be cute.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great hat. Nice job.


----------



## MrsF (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it looks great!! Love it just the way it is.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wonderful adaptation with a feminine look. Beautiful as is.


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a neat idea! I so love this one! Maybe Christmas presents for the great-neices? Thanks so much for the inspiration. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Clever yarn choice.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Now I know what to do with all the eyelash/fun fur yarn I have.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

What a cute idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Really really nice. What a great idea you had.


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

Omg, absolutely beautiful. What pattern, please


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow!! Love it


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Double Ditto! You don't need anything else!


fibermcgivver said:


> I don't think it needs any extra trim; it looks lovely as is! Great idea!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

It's wonderful the way it is.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not generally one for frufru, but I do think an embellishment of some sort would make this cute hat even prettier.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Your hat is awesome. I loved your choice of yarns and the color. May have to try this pattern in the future. Great knitting.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd love to see it embellished.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love it. I think it is great the way it is. What a creative idea. Pink happens to be a favorite color too. Very well done.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

fibermcgivver said:


> I don't think it needs any extra trim; it looks lovely as is! Great idea!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Where do you buy the eyelash yarn? What is the name brand? I live in the USA.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OMgosh, Helen, that's the most amazing transformation I've seen!! Absolutely LOVE it! I WANT one!! 
Great idea for using up some of my eyelash yarn. It is SO beautiful in pink.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

That is a great hat!!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Perfect the way it is. So pretty.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Thought I would try and make the Seamans hat a little more feminine. Tossing up if I should add a flower to the side or would that be a little over kill. What do you think.
> 
> Used 2 strands of James Brett 4 ply baby yarn for the band and short eyelash yarn for the crown. 4.5mm needles, length from start of front band to start of decrease 4.5 inches. Otherwise followed pattern.
> Cheers Helen


Thanks for this idea. It's GOT to be on my project list! Would never have thought of this, but it is great.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## sewboat (Apr 4, 2014)

I love this hat. I've been afraid to try this pattern. Somehow I have been avoiding it, but now I'm going to try your interpretation.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh! Oh! It is beautiful! You do very nice work.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Love your adorable little hat! You did a lovely job.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

sewboat said:


> I love this hat. I've been afraid to try this pattern. Somehow I have been avoiding it, but now I'm going to try your interpretation.


I too have been afraid to try it. Why are we afraid?? It's just a hat.  we can do this.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Love it! So sweet! As for embellishments...it simply depends on what YOU like or the wearer likes :thumbup:


----------



## sewboat (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok We'll do it - can always Frog it if necessary. I've done very intricate patterns and was afraid of this. I don't know why. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

OH my! This hat pattern has just been taken to new heights! This is such a beautiful hat, Helen. Thanks for showing us how feminine it can be using another yarn. Now I've got a few (well, no, only one so far!) ideas in mind for another variation.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

What a great idea!
So pretty.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I love the way it looks. You did a marvelous job.


----------



## knitwhitnanna (Mar 24, 2015)

I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE DIRECTIONS FOR THIS HAT, IS THIS A POSSIBILITY THANK YOU


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf

Helpfull hints: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313700-1.html


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

So very cute! I love it!


----------



## knitwhitnanna (Mar 24, 2015)

knitwhitnanna said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE DIRECTIONS FOR THIS HAT, IS THIS A POSSIBILITY THANK YOU


Thank you so much for the directions this patterm will be my next endeavor. Thank you so very much again. You knit beautifully


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it is beautiful the way it is. Love it.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh this is just too sweet !! Girlie - Girlie for sure !!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So pretty. Excellent interpretation of the original pattern.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I love it as is. It's the best non animal use of eyelash yarn I've ever seen. Great job.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

It's lovely the way it is - I think a flower/ bow would be overkill.

Mama


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a nice hat! Love it!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

no flower or bow, the pink fuzzy yarn says it all. love it!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How fun! I think I'd leave it as is since you have the eyelash yarn to glamify it. If it were all worsted then definitely add a flower.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Why not crochet a couple three pansies from the pattern link posted on 3/17/15? That would look really cute pinned over the right ear.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Love it just like it is.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

This would make an excellent hat for those who have lost their hair in cancer treatment!!! I love the color and that is very nice work!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, It's PERFECT! What a great idea for my GD, she'll love it! So glad you posted!!!


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern..your hat was very nice


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jean Large said:


> Love, love, love this idea. Very feminine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I Pinned it! :0


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a FANTASTIC idea!!! I LOVE IT!!!! I just finished up oe for the little girl of the lady that cuts my hair.. I wish i had seen this first.. Now i either have to make her another or or search for a little girl!!!! It is absolutle precious!!! Great job.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I think a flower on the side would be nice.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

That is really pretty. Looks great as it is, but a flower would really girly it up! Nice job!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Drling! Pop on the flower and if you don't like it...take it off. The pale pink is very feminine. A far cry from somethng a working mariner would wear. Joan 8060


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

Love it! I don't think it needs anything else.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very very nice.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh so cute.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very creative!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's darling!! I think a flower would be appropriate. Luv it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! You can make a detachable flower to wear or not, as the mood strikes you.


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am liking this hat - would make a good chemo hat.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love love love your hat. Did you use Just eyelash yarn for the top?


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Love love love your hat. Did you use Just eyelash yarn for the top?


HI,
Yes just the eyelash
Cheers Helen


----------



## Deanna W (May 4, 2011)

When i make a girls hat i often use a hair ciip to give it a more feminine look. It also makes it easier to remove for laundering


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it the way it is!!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

sewboat said:


> Ok We'll do it - can always Frog it if necessary. I've done very intricate patterns and was afraid of this. I don't know why. Good luck to you too!!


I'm still scared. ;(. When are you going to start?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

So cute. This pattern can be adapted to just about any way people can think up.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

This is a beauty. Great twist on plain seaman's hat.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. Is it still warm? I've only used eyelash yarn as trim. Thanks


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Helen, your girly hat is sooo cute!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is a beautiful feminine hat. You could make the flower removable so it could be worn two ways.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovin' it!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Cute! 
Winter is nearly here, My GD's will love them. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow!!! That is genius. It is beautiful. I have made so many hats for my granddaughter that combine yarn and fun fur, I can't believe I didn't think of this myself. Thank you for posting your version. I love this pattern.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Good idea. It is very feminine Nice knitting too


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Id love one myself!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Love it. I have loads of eyelash yarn, been wondering what to use it on.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Is it still warm? I've only used eyelash yarn as trim. Thanks


It is still very warm and so soft.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like that!


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

So pretty !


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Perfect transformation !! Love it ! Well done !


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

what kind of yaen is this. I don t think I have seen it b 44 thnx,, bet


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

this pg answered my Q> of waht yarn. thnx
et


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Love it just the way it is, I'd not put a flower or bow on it. IMO that's going too far, this is really simple and I like simple. I had not thought of doing it this way, but think I will, it really is classy!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

agree and think if added w/ a pin we have choices bet


Friederike said:


> Love it! So sweet! As for embellishments...it simply depends on what YOU like or the wearer likes :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

for me ,,,, it is the band and going rounddddd it, not up or down. have done lots that way, no sweat !
bet


Louette said:


> I'm still scared. ;(. When are you going to start?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

wise thoughts,


Friederike said:


> Love it! So sweet! As for embellishments...it simply depends on what YOU like or the wearer likes :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

u may adopt me/ just it is a grown up head ]]
At 84 gr granny to 14. I can take some pampering ;o]]
bets



Lainey513 said:


> Oh my goodness what a FANTASTIC idea!!! I LOVE IT!!!! I just finished up oe for the little girl of the lady that cuts my hair.. I wish i had seen this first.. Now i either have to make her another or or search for a little girl!!!! It is absolutle precious!!! Great job.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Thought I would try and make the Seamans hat a little more feminine. Tossing up if I should add a flower to the side or would that be a little over kill. What do you think.
> 
> Used 2 strands of James Brett 4 ply baby yarn for the band and short eyelash yarn for the crown. 4.5mm needles, length from start of front band to start of decrease 4.5 inches. Otherwise followed pattern.
> Cheers Helen


I love it, great idea :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

purplelady said:


> for me ,,,, it is the band and going rounddddd it, not up or down. have done lots that way, no sweat !
> bet


That's my fear. I'm just not sure I will be able to pick up those stitches as great as others have...every one that I see are just so neat. I'm ready. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Like it as it is. Great idea. Now I can be a red head if I chose.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Louette said:


> That's my fear. I'm just not sure I will be able to pick up those stitches as great as others have...every one that I see are just so neat. I'm ready. Thanks for your encouragement.


No fear ladies, picking up those stitches was so easy. I think it is because of the slip stitch at the beginning of each row. Go for it. You can do it.

Robin


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I think nearer cold weather. My house needs so much picck up w/ the age and h ealth,, am, like a 360 degree s from the way I did my things wheen young, esp when the boys[, ran a neat ship then],, were home. can not believe it at times, but to hire heelp is way tuff as they need to be frag free and not use chems.,
A big business wa hired in NOv, the gal to set it up came reeking as tho her shower was spoutog perfume and i feel like I may croak, diod not persue helping me after shje finally caught on that it was way more serious then she was taking ut, son told her by phone to come frag rfree, oy, such is life, eh?
any way I have not tried after that experienceeee. have no daugs, and one son near,dil 2 in WA state, dil is now gettingmy grocery since the TIA last fall, else I saw them 3 times a yr, xmas, b day and nother day, all near tha dates not on so they d be w. her mother. did ok 4 me after I caught on, but now need more help.
oy, bet u were not loking for an epistle answer, sorry,,
I will try get copy of pattern,, somehow as I have no printer,
bet[
quote=purplelady]for me ,,,, it is the band and going rounddddd it, not up or down. have done lots that way, no sweat !
bet[/quote]


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

was asking about the 2nd pox, whee the crowwn seems cropped



purplelady said:


> what kind of yaen is this. I don t think I have seen it b 4 thnx,, bet


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thanx Robin !!!!!!!!!
bet


String Queen said:


> No fear ladies, picking up those stitches was so easy. I think it is because of the slip stitch at the beginning of each row. Go for it. You can do it.
> 
> Robin


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Louette said:


> That's my fear. I'm just not sure I will be able to pick up those stitches as great as others have...every one that I see are just so neat. I'm ready. Thanks for your encouragement.


Very easy to pick these stitches neatly. In the completed band there are 168 rows of garter stitch, you slip the first stitch on every row, this gives you 84 garter ridges and 84 slip st spaces. place both sides of band together I crochet a double crochet (US single crochet) into each of the 84 slip spaces. Then with 3 double pointed knitting needles I Pick up and knit 28 sts onto each of the 3 DPNS. This gives you a total of 84 sts with fourth DPNS continue in pattern. I don't explain things very well so hope you can understand this.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Very easy to pick these stitches neatly. In the completed band there are 168 rows of garter stitch, you slip the first stitch on every row, this gives you 84 garter ridges and 84 slip st spaces. place both sides of band together I crochet a double crochet (US single crochet) into each of the 84 slip spaces. Then with 3 double pointed knitting needles I Pick up and knit 28 sts onto each of the 3 DPNS. This gives you a total of 84 sts with fourth DPNS continue in pattern. I don't explain things very well so hope you can understand this.
> Cheers Helen


Thanks for this, will try it when I make my next one


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

It looks great the way it is.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Now that's really cute! Love it.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it, No bow or button for me.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't I just LOVE that eyelash yarn- makes it completely feminine


----------



## morning70glory (Oct 11, 2013)

You did it! Works for me. I was wondering how the hat could be made feminine. It's adorable.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Very easy to pick these stitches neatly. In the completed band there are 168 rows of garter stitch, you slip the first stitch on every row, this gives you 84 garter ridges and 84 slip st spaces. place both sides of band together I crochet a double crochet (US single crochet) into each of the 84 slip spaces. Then with 3 double pointed knitting needles I Pick up and knit 28 sts onto each of the 3 DPNS. This gives you a total of 84 sts with fourth DPNS continue in pattern. I don't explain things very well so hope you can understand this.
> Cheers Helen


I think you have explained it perfectly, thank you. I now feel confident enough to give it a try. Thanks again
:thumbup:


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Catlady45 said:


> I think you have explained it perfectly, thank you. I now feel confident enough to give it a try. Thanks again
> :thumbup:


You are very welcome


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Like your hat and the ideas of making an embellishment removable be it a pin or a flower.


----------



## suad (Jan 13, 2017)

Can I have some free pattern pleas


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very cute


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

cute hat


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a fun hat to knit and wear.


----------



## antymr (Aug 18, 2011)

how do you knit so that the fun fur is on the right side of the hat vs inside the crown?


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I love the feminine!


----------

